# Iraqi military launches offensive against ISIS in Tikrit



## TemplarKormac (Mar 2, 2015)

And it appears to be working. At least they aren't afraid...

More below:



> Iraqi forces backed by Shiite and Sunni fighters have begun an offensive to recapture the northern town of Tikrit from ISIS militants, state TV reported Monday.
> 
> Al-Iraqiya television said that the forces were attacking the city, backed by artillery and airstrikes by Iraqi fighter jets. It reported that militants were dislodged from some areas outside the city, but gave no details.
> 
> ...



Iraqi forces reportedly begin attack to recapture Tikrit from ISIS Fox News


----------



## Dajjal (Mar 2, 2015)

Hooray!


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 2, 2015)

Runs with Scissors, you need to get out there and show them how it's done.


----------



## AceRothstein (Mar 2, 2015)

It is THEIR country, THEY should be the ones fighting for it.


----------



## deltex1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Is Brian Williams reporting from the front lines?  Is anyone?


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 2, 2015)

I hope they can pull it off.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 2, 2015)

If a Republican were president those would be Americans fighting and dying.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 2, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> It is THEIR country, THEY should be the ones fighting for it.



And if they fail?


----------



## deltex1 (Mar 2, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> If a Republican were president those would be Americans fighting and dying.


If a repub were in charge, ISIS would not exist.


----------



## AceRothstein (Mar 2, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > It is THEIR country, THEY should be the ones fighting for it.
> ...


If they fail then they are hopeless.  We go in and clean it up then a few years later there is a new ISIS.


----------



## AceRothstein (Mar 2, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > If a Republican were president those would be Americans fighting and dying.
> ...


The Republican invasion of Iraq created ISIS.


----------



## deltex1 (Mar 2, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


And I thought it was the Crusades....who knew?


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 2, 2015)

Let's see what happens as they get closer to the City itself.

It's easy to make headway out in the open where Units, Soldiers and Artillery can be easily spotted and eliminated by Air Power.

Let's see what happens when they actually get into the outskirts of the City.

Also, if there are any Iranian Forces embedded in that coalition, there's gonna be hell to pay.

I'm thinking that ISIS might be drawing them into a fire sack.  Oldest Soviet Military trick in the book.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 2, 2015)

Good.  Drive um into the dessert for another Turkey Shoot.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 2, 2015)

deltex1 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > If a Republican were president those would be Americans fighting and dying.
> ...



ISIS was created by Bush.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 2, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > It is THEIR country, THEY should be the ones fighting for it.
> ...



Then they can try again.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 2, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



And you are a lying scum-sucking piece of shit that nobody takes seriously.

ISIS was created when the craven coward, the Lying Cocksucker in Chief, pulled our troops out of Iraq despite all the warnings he got from every General and every Military Adviser he had.  Not to mention the EXPLICIT warning from GW Bush

But nothing he ever does will ever prevent you from sucking his dick at any opportunity.

scumbag


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 2, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> ISIS was created



When al Qaeda in Iraq fled to Syria after the Sunni tribes help drive them out.  Then when the Shiite dominated Iraqi government started persecuting Sunnis,  The Sunnis aliened with ISIS.  And we're back to the Civil War in Iraq......


----------



## chikenwing (Mar 2, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> If a Republican were president those would be Americans fighting and dying.


What an ignorant thing to say,you got one of those magical links to prove your bull shit?
The Dem party has gotten us into more wars then the repubs ever had,try again.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 2, 2015)

chikenwing said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > If a Republican were president those would be Americans fighting and dying.
> ...



McCain and Romney have both said we should have troops in Iraq.

Look it up.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Mar 2, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > deltex1 said:
> ...



ISIS has a large component of Baathist officers in its ranks who were cut loose when Bush disbanded the Iraqi military.

ISIS"s origins trace back to at least 2006.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 2, 2015)

NYcarbineer said:


> ISIS has a large component of Baathist officers in its ranks who were cut loose when Bush disbanded the Iraqi military.
> 
> ISIS"s origins trace back to at least 2006.



That is true.

Much of it is the fault of the Turks, who refused to allow our most powerful Division (the 4th ID) to travel through Turkey so we could cut off Saddam's Republican Guard from their retreat positions in Syria.

I am well aware of that.

But ISIS would have NEVER metastasized into the malignancy it is today had the Lying Cocksucker in Chief not pulled our troops out.

We won the War.  It was over.  The socialist Ba'athists were removed.  The Army was destroyed.  It was over.  Period.

And the Lying Cocksucker in Chief FUCKED it up.

BTW, for years and years, dimocrap scum argued until they were blue in the face that there was no al Qaeda in Iraq.  Do you remember that?

I doubt it.  But al Qaeda is the base for ISIS.  They organized the former Soldiers, they gave their lives meaning and a platform for revenge.

I told you before, we shouldn't have gone into Iraq, IMO.  We could have taken Saddam down through other means.

I understand the fear that Saddam may have had WMDs.  He worked VERY hard to make the World think he did.  And it worked.

EVERYBODY thought he had them, ESPECIALLY the Iranians.

And that is who he was most afraid of -- Not us.  The Iranians.

Turns out he was wrong not to fear us....  We had a Republican in Office instead of a rapist, a punk and a cowardly dimocrap scumbag.  He should have factored that in but he didn't.  Cost him his life.

ISIS as it is currently formulated is totally, completely, absolutely and singularly the fault of the Lying Cocksucker in Chief.  Period.

Had we kept our troops in Iraq instead of pulling them out, ISIS would be a joke right now.

Now?  Now we're fucked.

You ain't seen nothing yet.  Trust me on that one.  Nothing.

You're going to live to see relatives die because of this fuck-up by the Lying Cocksucker in Chief -- Believe it.

Will that change you from a lying, knob-slurping, cowering, dimocrap dirtbag?

I doubt it.  But at least everyone around you will see you for what you are....  Like I do


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 2, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > ISIS has a large component of Baathist officers in its ranks who were cut loose when Bush disbanded the Iraqi military.
> ...



You shouldn't be so hard on President Bush (Lying Cocksucker in Chief).  He was under a awful lot of pressure from the UN to make an SOFA agreement with the Iraqis,otherwise he was looking at being kicked out in 2008!


----------



## paulitician (Mar 2, 2015)

Yup, they're the 'good terrorists' backed by Iran. Hate to say it, but Putin got it right the other day when he said the U.S. has done nothing but create horrific chaos in the Middle East. Honestly, Americans should be ashamed of what their Government has done especially in Syria and Iraq. The 'Regime Change' policy should be outlawed.


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 2, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > It is THEIR country, THEY should be the ones fighting for it.
> ...



then fuck them.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 3, 2015)

AceRothstein said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



That's pretty much the most asinine thing I've ever heard...


----------



## AceRothstein (Mar 3, 2015)

TemplarKormac said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


Asinine is us committing to another ground war in the Middle East.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 4, 2015)

American Taxpayers have been forced to spend countless $Billions on the Iraq debacle. And much of those $Billions are spent on the Iraq Military. So yeah, i would think they should be able to handle a few hundred ragtag religious nutters. But it doesn't mean much anyway. The awful damage is done. 

Iran runs the show in Iraq now. Is that what we really wanted? Iran with more power & influence in the Middle East? Oh well, i guess they're the 'Good Terrorists' our Government is supporting today. Man, Putin really did nail it the other day when he said the U.S. has created horrific chaos in the Middle East. Hate to say it, but the man is Spot On.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

it is going to happen anyway------no matter what the USA did.   Sit tight---
  *****IT*****  has not yet happened-------ya ain't seen nuthin' yet


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> it is going to happen anyway------no matter what the USA did.   Sit tight---
> *****IT*****  has not yet happened-------ya ain't seen nuthin' yet



I'm sorry, which side am I supposed to be cheering for here? The Iranian Backed Iraqi Government or the Guys so Crazy they go thrown out of Al Qaeda?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > it is going to happen anyway------no matter what the USA did.   Sit tight---
> ...



take your choice-----there are several  "sides"   devoted to genocidal filth and imposition of the stench of shariah        Even the disgusting animal erdogan is into it


----------



## JoeB131 (Mar 7, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Everyone over there is bad, including the Zionists, who are the worst of the lot.  

My question is, again - WHY IS THIS MY PROBLEM?


----------



## paulitician (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh goody, now Iran runs Iraq. Guess they're the 'Good Terrorists' our Government is supporting today. What a horrifically failed foreign policy. End the endless Foreign Interventions now. It's time.


----------

